# Royal Aircraft Factory (RAF)



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2017)

Captured 1916


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)

Royal Aircraft Factory B.E.12

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 27, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> Royal Aircraft Factory B.E.12
> 
> View attachment 366887
> 
> ...



The second aircraft is a BE2. Note the rack for the spare ammo drums under the sill of the observer's cockpit. Presumably he had to grab a spare drum and turn around to reload the angled machine gun while the pilot tried to engage/evade the enemy. Must have made for some interesting experiences. Hope the observer had a tether!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2017)

The top two are F.E.2bs. Note the different styles of undercarriage.



buffnut453 said:


> Hope the observer had a tether!



Yes, placing the observer in front of the pilot and under the top wing perhaps wasn't the smartest move! B.E.2e, I think.


----------

